# Your Favorite anime.



## Delcatty (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know how many here like anime, but I was just wondering if you have any favorites.

My current favorites are:
Dragonball/Z
Genesis Climber Mospeada
Naruto/Shippuuden
PokÃ©mon
Hamtaro


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 2, 2007)

used to like DragonballZ and Pokemon when i was younger. now, as for my anime's...

Trigun
Wolf's Rain
Voltron
Gundam Wing
FLCL
Digimon Season 3(only cause Renamon is in it)


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 2, 2007)

Only 2 I ever liked were Case Closed and Wolf's Rain.

And Avatar, but I'm not sure if you'll count that one


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 2, 2007)

i heard Case Closed is really good anime. makes you think outside of the box alot of the time. didn't they cancel the series though?


----------



## fuzzspark (Oct 2, 2007)

My fav ish Higurashi no naku koroni. 
and some mainstream ones like Naruto.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 2, 2007)

Series
--------------
Cowboy Bebop
Samurai Champloo
Naruto

Movies
--------------
Escaflowne The Movie
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 2, 2007)

elfen liade
any studeo gibly
and beon that there are to meny xP


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Oct 2, 2007)

In the more beat-em-up category, Ima have to say BLEACH!!! =D I'm all ready with a bug-catching net for when I see a shinigami roaming around my house!

...but in the more lovey dovey comedy ones... *blushes* ...Ouran... XD I'm sorry! I just find it SO FUNNNY~! Like it had me ROFLing a many times! ...Does this make me a pansy? I mean I already know I am, but... I mean freaky pansy... ._.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 2, 2007)

Shows:
Paranoia Agent
Cowboy Bebop
Outlaw Star
Petshop of Horrors (kind of a show?)
Eureka Seven
Diebuster/Gunbuster 2
FLCL
Grappler Baki
Tenchi Muyo
Samurai Champloo

Shorts/Movies:
Paprika
Cat Soup
Spirited Away
Princess Mononoke
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
Metropolis
Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence

Older Stuff:
Gigantor
Astroboy
Voltron
G-Force/a million different names/etc.
Speed Racer

I guess...


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 2, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Shows:
> ...FLCL...



It was too short  They could have done sooo much more with it.



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Shorts/Movies:
> Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust



Agreed! The opening sequence with the carraige and the crosses was awesome!


----------



## Oni (Oct 2, 2007)

When I did watch anime I was fond to Cowboy Bebop and "The Cat Returns" for reasons which I don't understand.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 2, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man, FLCL was like the anime of Katamari Damacy, once you see it, you start to wonder if your on drugs


----------



## Jelly (Oct 2, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably, but it never really seemed to be about the story; it was always more of an engine for what they could do with animation. Besides, I think they said they missed deadlines a bunch of times, and the final episode was a month late. I just love this and Diebuster for their animation.

Besides, isn't it nice to have a little thing amidst 3 season animus filled with nothing but resurrected and uninteresting story arcs?


----------



## Kimblebee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ive not seen an amazing amount of Anime but my favourites have to be wolfs rain (although i havent seen the ending, i was told its reall sad and now im scared to watch XD), And Ranma 1/2


----------



## Comrade Newski (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a huge anime fan....

Cowboy Bebop
Trigun
Slayers
Lupin the Third 
Princess Mononoke

Are the first to come to mind. Of course, the greatest Manga... Or, more percisely, the greatest Graphic Novel from anywhere in the world is "Nausicaa".


----------



## RayFoxSith (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy crap, not one person mentioned Evangelion yet. That's like the most awesome anime evar! FLCL's also cool, Bleach is pretty good, and D.Gray-Man's also a notable mention.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 3, 2007)

Evangelion does rock.
As well as FLCL
As well as Excel Saga.
As well as Dragon half
As well as Puni Puni Poemy
As well as Kodocha
And, let's not forget my personal favorite...
LUPIN THE THIRD!
DEAR GOD
LOVE


----------



## Tarrock (Oct 3, 2007)

Cowboy bebop, lupin the 3rd, and DBZ are my favs.


----------



## Oni (Oct 4, 2007)

RayFoxSith said:
			
		

> Holy crap, not one person mentioned Evangelion yet. That's like the most awesome anime evar! FLCL's also cool, Bleach is pretty good, and D.Gray-Man's also a notable mention.


Recently, I attended an anime convention(www.acen.org) and Neon Genesis Evangelion was considered to be a "golden oldie". That made me feel old. lol

The Cosplayers were amazing at Acen, I found exact cloud and squall look-a-likes. If I find their pictures I will upload them here.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 4, 2007)

Currently, my favorites are Paranoia Agent, Full Metal Alchemist and the movies Millennium Actress and Perfect Blue. Yes, I'm quite partial to Satoshi Kon's work.


----------



## karatzue (Oct 4, 2007)

Wolfs rain...
FLCL...
and Naruto.



Oh, although I hate the show, I watch Bobobo for some lulz.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 4, 2007)

ok does anyone know the name of this anime? ok, it's about like this hide and go seek thing in which your not supposed to play it after midnight in this specific area. if you do, demons come and kill you. one steals your blood, one steals your liver, and one steals your soul. now, the characters i believe are a pair of twins, a tough guy, and a kid looking for his lost sister who played hide and good seek after midnight and never returned.


also, i have said before that i hate digimon, but now, for some reason, i really want to watch the 3rd season of it. all my friends told me how good it was and i wanted to know, is it really that good?


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 4, 2007)

well I got into downloading subbed anime with mainstreams things like bleach/naruto which I still keep up with
but I also downloaded and watched
-fate/stay night (THIS WAS AMAZING! perfect mix of romance and action)
-Hikaru no go (got me into go)
-.hack (SIGN FTW)
-and uhh uhhh nothing else but I think ima go dl wolves rain and death note


----------



## Comrade Newski (Oct 4, 2007)

RayFoxSith said:
			
		

> Holy crap, not one person mentioned Evangelion yet. That's like the most awesome anime evar! FLCL's also cool, Bleach is pretty good, and D.Gray-Man's also a notable mention.



Evangelion is too in love with itself. It has a relatively complicated plot but is told in an overly complicated fashion that was done in my opinion so people think the show is alot more cerebral then it is (not saying it isn't). It also throws in a bunch of Judeao Christian Imagery to further confuse the audience and keep them arguing about deeper meanings, even when it comes to elements where no deeper meaning can be found. 

This is coming from somebody who by no means hates the show.


----------



## leonmorado (Oct 4, 2007)

all time best: bebop
greatest moment in the history of animation: _green bird_ scene from bebop ep. 5 _ballad of fallen angels_

current obsession: bleach

others top tier animes:
flcl
outlaw star
trigun
champloo
eva
FMA

oh, and samurai pizza cats anyone?


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Ginga Densetsu Weed. o-o;;;


----------



## Satoshi (Oct 5, 2007)

Cowboy Bebop.
Fushigi Yuugi.
Inukami!
xxxHOLIC.
DNAngel

And 

Ruroni Kenshin xDD

GUESS WHERE I GOT MY NAME FROM :DDD

Can't stand mainstream animu xD I watch it until it's not popular anymore. Like Death Note > w >; Great story. Got waay to popular because it's full of, "kawaii bishounen yaoi bois :>!!!!"


----------



## sateva9822 (Oct 5, 2007)

Esquiflowne
Dragon ball, befor the Z


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 6, 2007)

The most expensive, aswell as the first anime to really have that much sucsess outside of Japan.


----------



## Kipper0308 (Oct 6, 2007)

WOuld you like the condensed list? or the long? ^_^ all anime is my bishie~!


----------



## KazukiFerret (Oct 8, 2007)

Bleach, Inu-Yasha, Naruto, Trigun, Get Backers, Mezzo, Wolf's Rain, Rurouni Kenshin, YuYu Hakusho, FLCL, and the Hellsing OVA's. Although I perfer manga to anime.


----------



## Ookami-girl (Oct 8, 2007)

Paranoia Agent has to be up there among my favorites.  It has great animation and an awesome storyline.  It's confusing if you don't watch it from the beginning but I love it.  It's so creative and keeps you interested from beginning to end.  It's only 13 episodes long though and I missed 2 of them.

Death Note also has to be up there on my list.  But I have to say the manga is much better.  Don't ever watch the live action movie though...it's just bad...Also I really love Bleach, Naruto, Pokemon (just because I draw them).

In terms of movies, I love, love, love Princess Mononoke, Spirited Away, and almost every movie I've seen by Hayao Miyazaki.  He's just an amazing director and his movies are always so beautiful.  And I just recently saw this movie Interstella 5555 which is this anime Daft Punk music video movie.  The animation itself isn't that great but the story is awesome.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 8, 2007)

still can't figure out the name of that anime with the maze and the hide and go seek stuff. anyone ever see a show like this before?


----------



## KazukiFerret (Oct 10, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> still can't figure out the name of that anime with the maze and the hide and go seek stuff. anyone ever see a show like this before?



Yes I have, However I'm in your situation. I can't remember the fucking name to save my ass right about now. It was really good too. I'll ask some of the real anime freaks at my school tomarrow.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 11, 2007)

hopefully you'll get some good info, i'll try and look it up on the internet, see what i get(im sick with minor food poisoning or something like that, that's why im hope)


----------



## Kloudmutt (Oct 11, 2007)

anime:
FLCL
saint seiya
dragon ball
kimba the withe lion
mazinger Z
Remi
Candy candy
samurai champloo
demonbane
soultaker
full metal alchemist
fmp fumofu
disgaea

movies:
princess mononoke
totoro
porco rosso
akira
laputa
howls moving casttle
sprigan
black magic 66
steamboy


those are the ones i can remember cuz there are many more


----------



## Nightingalle (Oct 11, 2007)

Faves:

Blue Sub No. 6
Samurai Champloo
Outlaw Star
Princess Mononoke


----------



## talthec (Oct 12, 2007)

My favourite of all is Berserk,the most great epic story that i saw.rurouny kenshin is the second but less point before i read the manga.princess mononoke really like me too.i like so much anime that is difficult choose


----------



## Myoti (Oct 15, 2007)

I tend to read more than watch now, but I do have one favorite right now (anime-wise):

Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann.

Manga wise:
-One Piece (and anime-wise, the dub is FINALLY good! 8D )
-Fullmetal Alchemist (much, MUCH different and better than the animoo)
-Fairy Tail (another good one that started about a year ago; can't wait till it gets licensed)


Oh, and concerning FLCL, it DOES have a 'story': http://oaf.anre.org/about.php o_0


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 15, 2007)

just not a very good one.


----------



## blood of a shadow (Oct 15, 2007)

i like hellsing


----------



## webkilla (Oct 16, 2007)

gundam seed

gundam seed destiny

gundam wing (but not as much as the seed storylines)



also, neon genesis evangelion - and does Avatar the last airbender count?


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah I think avatar counts ^^
Its not made in japan but it hasnt gone and done ridiculous things to make itself look japanese so Its cool

O BTW who hates kappa mikey with me?


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Outlaw Star and FMA.


----------



## Myoti (Oct 17, 2007)

> Its not made in japan but it hasnt gone and done ridiculous things to make itself look japanese so Its cool


Funny, since it was animated in _Korea_ and based off _Chinese_ settings and such. B:



> O BTW who hates kappa mikey with me?


Not me.


----------



## webkilla (Oct 17, 2007)

Myoti said:
			
		

> > Its not made in japan but it hasnt gone and done ridiculous things to make itself look japanese so Its cool
> 
> 
> Funny, since it was animated in _Korea_ and based off _Chinese_ settings and such. B:



but anime = japanimation, not chinamation

so thats not... anime


----------



## Emil (Oct 17, 2007)

I think avatar is western made isnt it? But a good show dat. The only thing worth watching on nick I think since they got rid of Rocko and Ren and Stimpy.

Oh, nd my fav is chobits, just cause the main character is a pathetic perv 

*Edit* Proof! If you trust wikipedia that is... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar:_The_Last_Airbender


----------



## Nepharite (Oct 18, 2007)

Le Portrait de Petit Cossette. 
Angel's Egg. 
Monster. 
Perfect Blue.
Jigoku Shoujo. 
Kakurenbo - Hide and Seek.
GITS 2. 
Wolf's Rain.
Almost everything from Miyazaki.

I like serious, thoughtful anime movies / series, especially thriller, horror and surreal pieces.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Ooo! The *Ginga Densetsu *series. While I enjoyed the storyline in Gin more, the animation of Weed was of course better. They are both equally awesome.


----------



## Kaku (Oct 22, 2007)

Haha, gotta love Pokemon, right? 

Some of my favorites:

Chobits
Neon Genesis Evangelion [although I rarely 'got' the psychological meaning of it all...]
Hellsing
and some others.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 23, 2007)

I can never name just one.

Dragonball Z(will always be sentimental for me since it popped my anime cherry XD)
Cowboy Bebop
Louie the Rune Soldier
The Slayers(including Next, Try, Gorgeous and the movie)
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Excel Saga
Azumanga Daioh
Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 23, 2007)

Hellsing
Flcl
Outlaw Star
Afro Samurai
Tenchi muyo
DBZ
Gundam Wing
Akira (movie)
etc...


----------



## Azure (Oct 27, 2007)

Out of all the anime Ive watched, I still have to say Cowboy Bebop.  I love the story, the animation, and the constant running gags, like the 3 old men, or the fact that they never, ever have food.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 29, 2007)

Dragonball Z
Cowboy Bebop
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
AzuManga Daioh
Excel Saga
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Louie the Rune Soldier
The Slayers(including Next, Try, Gorgeous, and the Movie)


I have other animes I like, but these are my top favorites.


----------



## OmegaGoji (Oct 30, 2007)

My favorites as of right now:

Aim for the Top! Gunbuster!
Martian Successor Nadesico
Gundam 0083: Stardust Memories
Macross Plus
Princess Mononoke
Nausicaa: Of the Valley of the Wind (Ignore the Dub)
Evangelion
Gasaraki
Excel Saga


----------



## CureiNeko (Oct 31, 2007)

Faves:

Aim for the Top! Gunbuster! 
Gunsmith Cats 
Sailor Moon (Subbed)
Revolutionary Girl Utena 
Super Gals! 
Bleach (Subbed)
Pokemon
Nurse Witch Komugi
Puni Puni Poemi
Cutie Honey
Original Dirty Pair
Ebichu
Chobits
Azumanga Daioh


----------



## erete (Oct 31, 2007)

in order

InuYasha
Naruto
Bleach
One Piece
Fullmetal Alchemist
although I've only seen one episode, Death Note
Cowboy Beebop

there are more, but I don't like most of them that much anymore (pokemon, DBZ, Digimon, ect....)


----------



## RaSona (Nov 1, 2007)

Easy. Voices From a Distant Star.

Damn near broke my heart.


----------



## Spix (Nov 1, 2007)

There are many, -many- anime that I love, so I'll just list the very top.

R.O.D (OVA and TV)
Death Note
Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu
Kanon
Outlaw Star
Naruto
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Princess Princess
Escaflowne (haven't seen the movie yet, but have seen the series 6 times through~)
Princess Tutu
Tennis no Oujisama (Prince of Tennis)
Anything .Hack// related ^_^


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 1, 2007)

-Castle in the Sky
-Princess Mononoke
-Spirited Away
-Nausicaa
-Digimon (I've always had a fond spot for it)
-Cyborg 009
-Death Note
-Full Metal Alchemist
-Inuyasha second movie

I'm more of a manga person though...Animes are subject to filler garbage and annoying flashbacks that just lead to waiting for more episodes or paying more for DVDs. *cough*NARUTO*cough* The reason I included Death Note is because they didn't add fillers.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 10, 2007)

Updated List(ive been watching alot more anime)
-Digimon Tamers
-Trigun
-Wolf's Rain
-Hellsing
-Intersteller 5555(great movie)
-Tenchi Muyo
-Gundam Wing
-Dragonball Z
-Bleach
-Outlaw Star
-Death Note


----------



## quark (Nov 11, 2007)

Neon Genesis Evangelion
Revolutionary Girl Utena (even though I'm dumb and didn't get any of the symbolism in it)
Welcome to the N.H.K!
Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni & Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai
Koi Kaze
Death Note (Oh, L, how I love thee!)
Sayonara, Zetsubou Sensei
Visions of Escaflowne

I tend to go for more serious anime, and tend to avoid the anime that just focus on having fights every episode and the long epic journey. That and I love anime that focus on people with mental problems (Eva, N.H.K, Higurashi, Zetsubou Sensei)  They're a lot more interesting to watch than constantly happy go lucky characters.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 11, 2007)

Akira
Blood: The Last Vampire
Blue Seed
Ghost in the Shell
Kiki's Delivery Service
Night Warriors: Darkstalker's Revenge
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
Samurai X
Cowboy Bebop (Series)
Cowboy Bebop (Movie)
Witch Hunter Robin
Hyper Police
Jin-Roh: The Wolf Brigade
Patlabor 2
Vampire Hunter D
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
Wolf's Rain
--

With the exceptions: Blood, Blue Seed, Ghost in the Shell, Cowboy Bebop (series and movie), and Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust; preferred versions are subtitled. The exceptions are either okay in either (Blue Seed, Ghost in the Shell), unavailable in exclusive subbed versions (VHD:B, Blood), or better dubbed (Cowboy Bebop(s/m)).


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 12, 2007)

The Original Gundam. Enough said. The rest of the Universal Century shows are just as awesome. But the very first Gundam owns all. And wing, seed, and g all are nothing compared to the series. Nothing will ever take their place.


----------



## DracoFire87 (Nov 12, 2007)

Give me Last Exile and RahXephon any day. Beautifully animated, beautiful stories.

(Oh yeah, did I mention that RahXephon is like Eva except better looking, and makes sense at the end?)


----------



## Huey (Nov 12, 2007)

Among those shown on Adult Swim, Cowboy Bebop and FMA are the most spectacular from a storytelling perspective, in my opinion. FLCL was creative and hilarious. Death Note has me hooked, so we'll see about that one. 

I loved Wolf's Rain, too, up until the last episode.


----------



## Roter_Fuchs (Nov 14, 2007)

*Third time lucky*

Full Metal Alchemist (+movie) was awesome, too bad that everything has to have an end. Otherwise I would've watched this one for eternity. :mrgreen:
Death Note. Before having seen this anime I would have never imagined that an anime of this genre could interest me that much. L is a great character!
Last but not least: The Vision of Escaflowne. Although the noses became bigger and bigger in the last episodes, the whole story and plot were overwhelming. Sometimes I even wished for living in that world...

Roter_Fuchs


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 14, 2007)

Huey said:
			
		

> Among those shown on Adult Swim, Cowboy Bebop and FMA are the most spectacular from a storytelling perspective, in my opinion. FLCL was creative and hilarious. Death Note has me hooked, so we'll see about that one.
> 
> I loved Wolf's Rain, too, up until the last episode.



just started watching death note today on the internet, great series, Ryuk's my favorite


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 14, 2007)

Hm.. I would have to say,
Gokusen
Bleach
Fruits Basket
Vandread
Ryuusei no Rockman
Wolf's Rain
& Shaman King


----------



## Dark Transparent (Nov 15, 2007)

My favs are in the order I remember them: Gungrave, Trigun, Devilman, Urotsukidoji, Excel Saga, Cowboy Beebop and Trinity Blood.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 16, 2007)

I can never express enough the love I have for *Monster*, probably the greatest anime I've ever watched and one that has motivated me to actually purchase Naoki Urasawa's manga as a way to compensate him for thinking up such a thrilling story. Give the anime 4 episodes, and you'll probably be hooked for all 76.


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Nov 16, 2007)

Lets see...FMA is a great one, and so is Bleach.  I'm hooked on that.  Cowboy bebop is well entertaining, and so is trigun^^.  I'm currently watching Death note, and I do belive that Light is a douchebag, Ryuk was from the three stooges, and L is the greatest.^^


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 17, 2007)

Favorite Anime Shows:
Dragonball Z
dothack: Legend of the Twilight
Fullmetal Alchemist
Bleach
Burst Angel
Gunslinger Girls
Kiddy Grade

Favorite Anime Movie:
Fullmetal Alchemist: The Conqueror of Shamballa


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 17, 2007)

Lupin the Third and Full Metal Alchemist were the two animes I really enjoyed. The rest were just -meh-


----------



## Amundoryn (Nov 17, 2007)

Fullmetal Alchemist
DBZ
Inuyasha

I don't like much anime, but those three, and the parts where Kagome tells Inuyasha to "Sit" is pure win.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 19, 2007)

Elfin Lied.

I really enjoyed watching this anime. Gore, good story, etc. 

2nd place goes to Samurai Champloo.


----------



## Jaenna_Reed (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a lot of faves... So yeah.

Wolf's Rain
Super GALS
Naruto
Inuyasha (I know Lame. But Kouga makes it all better!)
FMA
Burst Angel... Tjough I have yet to see it. It looks interesting though)
Furuba! (Furits Basket)

And a list of Manga... Just to let you all know.

Naruto
Wolf's Rain
InuBaka
Life
Dazle
Furuba
And a few others...


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 19, 2007)

Here it comes :wink:

Bleach
Naruto
Chobits (<= Everybody should have watched this one...)
Death Note
Eureka 7 (<= this kicks heavy ass)
get backers
wolfs rain
trigun
cowboy bebop
gintama
Elfen lied
Samurai shamploo

Last but not least..

Club to death angel: dokuro chan ^^ (<= nobody mentioned this yet?! This is a lovely splatter anime with lots and LOTS of blood and humor )

I know i got more as my favorite but i can't really get on there names right now >.< Its like every anime i saw is my favorite.. if its not good i won't watch it, I do some research before i watch an anime and that is most likely enough for me to hate it or love it.

*edit: i always forget to add the good ones >.< samurai shamploo and elfen lied all the way,


----------



## Sedit (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmmm...theres ALOT that I like...but some truly stand out series for me are:

-just about all Gundam series...Especially Seed, Wing, and 8th MS Team
-Outlaw Star
-Dragonball Z (specifically the Android/Cell saga)
-Full Metal Alchemist
-Inuyasha
-Kikaider (I really miss that one)


hey...why was there never a Megaman X anime!!!!!


----------



## Benze (Nov 19, 2007)

Berserk
The Big O
Jin Roh: The Wolf Brigade
Chobits
Cowboy Bebop
Paranoia Agent


----------



## Ryuunosuke (Nov 19, 2007)

Honestly, I love all anime (or all the ones that I've seen so far). But to name a few.
Digimon Tamers  GTO                           Trigun               Ninja Scroll
Moon Phase       DNA2                          Inuyasha           One Piece
Naruto              Samurai Champloo         Yu-yu Hakusho   Kare Kano
Bleach              Vampire Princess Miyu    Yu-gi-oh(my sis got me into)
I could go on for days and still only scratch the surface


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Nov 19, 2007)

legend of the overfiend ,blue sub 6 ,vampire hunter d,to name just a few but i pretty much love all anime


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Nov 20, 2007)

OutLaw Star
Cowboy bebop
BIG O
Neon genisis evangelion*end sux though*
inuyasha
saiyuki
tenchi muyo
eureka 7
bleach
negima
and too many other's to list


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Nov 20, 2007)

FLCL (all time favorite)
Vampire Hunter D
Spirited Away
Zombie Loan
Cowboy Beebop
Tri-Gun
Ah! My Goddess!


----------



## DragonRift (Nov 20, 2007)

*Trigun*, *Cowboy Bebop* and anything and everything done by Hayao Miyazaki.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 20, 2007)

Miyazaki and Satoshi Kon are two names that when I hear them immediately watch the movie.


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Nov 27, 2007)

bleach, neon genesis evangelion, vampire hunter D, blood +, Saiyuki, FMA, Berserk... and the list keeps going on and on.


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 27, 2007)

ow, i add black blood brothers and dears to my list :wink:


----------



## Dayken (Nov 27, 2007)

Trigun
Gungrave (So, so happy I'm not the only person here who loves/has seen this)
NGE
Excel Saga
Fist of the North Star (the 1980 series, now that New garbage)
Cromartie High School
Sailor Moon
Akira
Ninja Scroll

I'd also mention Samurai Pizza Cats, but I'm not sure if it counts due to having a comedic script written for it that loosely follows the Japanese dialogue.


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Nov 28, 2007)

Samurai Pizza Cats was full of win!!! and Gungrave was awesome. prefer the games, but the anime was pretty cool.

just thought I'd post up a list of what I can recall seeing or owning. let's just say I have a very expansive repertoir.


.Hack//Sign
Afro Samurai
Ah! My Goddess - The Motion Picture
Akira
Amazing Nurse Nanako
Angel Sanctuary
Angelic Layer
Appleseed - both
Armitage - PolyMatrix and Dual Matrix
Azumangah Daioh
Berserk - all
Black Cat
Bleach - like the first 72 episodes
Blood â€“ The Last Vampire
Blood +
Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-Chan
Bubblegum Crisis 2040
Burn Up W
Chobits
Colorful
Cowboy Bebop â€“ seen whole series and the movie
DeathNote - both live action films and some of the series
Dragonball - seen pretty much Dragonball, and Dragonball Z. didn't really watch GT
Elfen Lied
Excel Saga
Fatal Fury - The Movie
Fate: Stay Night - seen like half
Final Fantasy 7 - Advent Children
Final Fantasy Unlimited - seen like half
FLCL - seen the first 2 eps
Fruitâ€™s Basket
Full Metal Alchemist - all including movie
Full Metal Panic - all 3 series
Fushigi Yuugi
Gantz - seen like half
Getbackers - like half
Ghost In The Shell - both movies, and both series.
Grave Of The Fireflies
Grenadier
Gundam Wing
Gungrave
Gunsmith Cats
He Is My Master
Hellsing original OVAs
Hellsing Ultimate (seen 1-3 which is all that's out so far)
Howl's Moving Castle
Initial D (seen 1st-3rd stage and the live action film)
Interstella 5555
Inukami
Inuyasha - seen a bit
Inuyasha Movies 1-3
Jin-Roh
Jubei-Chan: The Ninja Girl
Judge
Kiba
Kiki's Delivery Service
King Of Bandit Jing
Kite
Kyo Kara Maoh - like half
Lady Death
Laputa: Castle In The Sky
Last Exile
Lensman
Love Hina - all
Metropolis
Moldiver
My Neighbour Totoro
Naruto - seen quite a bit
Nausicaa Of The Valley Of The Wind
Neon Genesis Evangelion - all including movies
Night Walker
Ninja Scroll
Noir (seen some)
Orphen Series 1
Ouran High School Host Club
Panzer Dragoon
Perfect Blue
Pom Poko
Princess Mononoke
Read Or Die OVA
Requiem From The Darkness
Revolutionary Girl Utena â€“ The Movie
Rurouni Kenshin
Saikano
Saiyuki
Sakura Wars (Old OVAs)
Sakura Wars Motion Picture
Samurai 7 (Only seen a little)
Samurai Champloo
Samurai Deeper Kyo Complete Set (Imported)
Samurai X Trust
Samurai X Betrayal
Samurai X Reflection
Samurai X Motion Picture
Sin - movie
Spirited Away
Spriggan
Steamboy
Suikoden
Tekken - movie
Tenchi Muyo - OVA Series
Tenjou Tenge - all
The Cat Returns
The Place Promised In Our Early Days
Tokyo Babylon
Vampire Hunter D - original and Bloodlust
Vampire Princess Miyu (The old one)
Vandread Series 1
Virus Buster Serge
Voices From A Distant Star
Whisper Of The Heart
Witch Hunter Robin
Witchblade - seen like the first 12 episodes.
Wonderful Days - (AKA Sky Blue)
X: Motion Picture
X: Series
Yamamoto Yohko
You're Under Arrest - The Motion Picture
Yu Gi Oh! The Motion Picture
Yukikaze
Yu Yu Hakusho - seen like half maybe?


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 28, 2007)

HALP! ANIMUS!!! :shock:

Thats quite a list, i hope they didn't got you brainwashed :wink:


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Nov 28, 2007)

hahaha. my DVDs, videos, games and magazines all total up to about $10, 000 AUD. thats including non-anime stuff as well.


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 28, 2007)

i never got the point of buying DVD's, i always wait till they come on TV. if i watch a DVD once then i never watch it again, i think its kinda pointless to spend 20 euro's on a DVD.

*That doesn't mean i download them >.<*


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Nov 28, 2007)

I only DL stuff that isnt out. therefore there isnt copyright or licensing issues.


----------



## Juliamon (Nov 28, 2007)

My favorites change as time passes. Many series I used to like I now dislike due to overexposure (such as Hagaren). However, when I watch fansubs and it gets licensed, I will buy the DVDs regardless of whether I actually intend to watch them again, to encourage the licensing companies to do a good job. Sometimes they don't even get opened, just stuck on the shelf. (and, unless it's something like Digimon or Rockman that doesn't get a proper treatment ie. subtitled DVD, I will delete the fansubs.)

Currently I'm into Ookiku Furikabutte, Zero no Tsukaima ~Futatsuki no Kishi~, Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei, and Hayate no Gotoku!


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Nov 28, 2007)

Juliamon said:
			
		

> Currently I'm into Ookiku Furikabutte, Zero no Tsukaima ~Futatsuki no Kishi~, Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei, and Hayate no Gotoku!


Did you know they're going to be making a 2nd series of Zetsubou Sensei? well they are. it's going to be screened in japan around the same time as the 2nd series of the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 29, 2007)

this is more like a *What anime's did you saw* thread


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Nov 29, 2007)

that was probably my fault. due to my overly long list.


----------



## Toki (Nov 29, 2007)

"Higurashi no Naku Koro ni" all the way.


----------



## Raul (Nov 29, 2007)

My favourite animayz are (in order of awesomity)

Trigun
Cowboy Bebop
Hellsing
Full Metal Alchemist
Gungrave
Anything from Studio Ghibli
Naruto: Shippuuden
The Darkness Series (Tentacle porn!! >:3)


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Nov 29, 2007)

Gurren Lagann,
Full Metal Panic,
Excel Saga,
Gunbuster,
aaaand maybe Zeta Gundam, if it weren't so damn slow at times.

With Macross Plus squeezing in there whenever I have the chance to watch it, because Isamu's a pimp. *sagenods*


----------



## Koronis (Dec 10, 2007)

Code Geass 
Hellsing/OVA
Bleach
Tokyo Majin Gakuen S2
Gantz
Flame of Recca
Berserk
Black Lagoon
Black Blood Brothers
Claymore
Code Geass S1
Cowboy Bebop
Darker Than Black
Death Note
Devil May Cry
Eureka Seven
Full Metal Alchemist 
Hellsing/OVA
Kaze No Stigma
Samurai Champloo
Tokyo Majin Gakuen S1
Trigun
Trinity Blood
Zombie Loan
Blood + 
D-Gray Man
Bakumatsu Kikansetsu Irohanihoheto 
Gintama
Night Head Genesis
Night Wizard
Kidou Senshi Gundam 00
Dragonaut: The Resonance

Uhh...Pretty sure I left one out. Sorry that it's so long.


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Dec 11, 2007)

I heard dragonaut wasn't as good as it was made out to be. or maybe that was just the person I heard review it that thought that. he has a thing against overly endowed boobs, or copious amounts of fan service. and I heard it went downhill from the point they made a hot spring episode?


----------



## Koronis (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah...Dragonaut is interesting if you can get into. I commonly refer to it as Boobonaut, because just like you said it does have alot of fan service and extremely enourmous boobs. But I like dragons and I find the plot line at least interesting enough to sit through each episode. But sometimes it's just really cheesy.


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Dec 12, 2007)

Koronis said:
			
		

> Yeah...Dragonaut is interesting if you can get into. I commonly refer to it as Boobonaut, because just like you said it does have alot of fan service and extremely enourmous boobs. But I like dragons and I find the plot line at least interesting enough to sit through each episode. But sometimes it's just really cheesy.



from what I heard through one of my fave anime podcasts (anime pulse) the boobonaut name was given to it by one of the subtitling translators who got sick of all the fanservice, and called it boobonaut in the little mid-show splash as a bit of a joke. and everyone I've heard from so far has agreed.

Although I haven't seen it for myself, I wouldn't mind, just to make my own judgement on it.


----------



## Koronis (Dec 12, 2007)

DJ_Battousai said:
			
		

> from what I heard through one of my fave anime podcasts (anime pulse) the boobonaut name was given to it by one of the subtitling translators who got sick of all the fanservice, and called it boobonaut in the little mid-show splash as a bit of a joke. and everyone I've heard from so far has agreed.
> 
> Although I haven't seen it for myself, I wouldn't mind, just to make my own judgement on it.



That is correct. Cyprene from Shinshen - Subs. I just picked it up from them.


----------



## wyanewill (Dec 12, 2007)

Dragon Ball/Z/GT
Any Good Anime movie
Anything with boobies!
Anything OldSchool
Gundam
Voltron
Macross/Robotech
Outlaw Star
CowBoy Bebop
Read Or Die
Dai-Gunder
Speed Racer
Gatchaman
Saint Seya
Bobobo-Bo Bo-Bobo
Lupin the 3rd
FLCL (Fooly Cooly)
YuYu Hakusho
Avatar
Transformers
Blue Gender
Astro Boy
FullMetal Alchemist
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Fist of The North Star
Slayers
Case Closed


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 12, 2007)

In no particular order...

...  Riding Bean  (I want Bean's car!)

...  Armitage III (The Third)

...  Spirited Away

...  My Neighbor Totoro

...  Akira  (I want Kanada's bike!)

...  Princess Mononoke

...  Kimba, The White Lion  (fave as a kid)

...  Noein

...  Death Note

...  The Wings Of Honneamise

...  Windaria

...  Nausica, Valley of The Wind

...  Kiki's Delivery Service

...  and quite a few others already mentioned, such as Naruto, Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, etc.

Don't want the list to grow too long, and I need to take a breath....   :shock:


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't watch much, but over the years I've enjoyed

Trigun
The ghost in the shell series and movies
Full metal alchemist
A number of episodes from Cowboy Bebop... like the mushroom episode (toys in the attic?)
Same with Inuyasha
Full Metal Panic

I really want to eventually see the rest of (I think it was called) Lain, ... or something like that... It seemed really trippy and up my ally.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 13, 2007)

Dangaio Opening
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGHu6ao9BTk

Banker Scene
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIUb3hvq0ik

Please come see it, i have never found it online before so i had to upload a encode i had made of the original tapes.

Comment or rate me please


----------



## muddypaws (Dec 13, 2007)

Hmmmm...

I guess I'd have to write:

1) Full Metal Alchemist
2) Inuyasha
3) Digimon (the original episodes)
4) Speed Racer


----------



## OmenNeko (Dec 13, 2007)

Hyper Police
Berserk
Tenchi~Every series, muyo and universe and so on...
Princess Mononoke
Digimon Savers, and all other digimon series.

JDUB/ESUB only.


----------



## Molotov (Dec 13, 2007)

Let's see here....

Cowboy Bebop
Bleach (Japenese Sub Only)
Full Metal Alchemist
Samurai Champloo
The Boondocks (Yes, it is, for some who don't know ^^.)
Afro Samurai

Sucks I am limited, but these are by far, the tightest amongst them all, in my opinion.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 13, 2007)

Fav's from mah childhood:

Dragonball Z
Outlaw Star
Gundam (f*ck, yeah! Deathscythe!)

and Now add-ons:

Death Note
Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Charrio (Dec 14, 2007)

Best Anime Villain Line EVER
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4omF7Z81maU&feature=user


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Dec 15, 2007)

Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> Akira  (I want Kanada's bike!)



Perhaps you will be pleased to know that they have made a prototype of it, and there's an electric bike which is kinda similar but a smaller scale or something. I believe it was called the Sumo?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUXhJZZRUIg

Think Kaneda's bike, scaled down to a motor scooter. 

And I've heard of a full-size prototype of the actual bike design, but they need to change legislation to make it road-worthy, plus from what I hear, there are a huge number of patents and copyrights they have to make on some of the parts they have specially designed for it.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 15, 2007)

Don't Forget Robotech

Here is The First Robotech Episode without all the crappy blah blah blah and only the stuff we waited all episode to see. I plan on editing the whole series but keeping them whole enough we know the war story, lol but not the Drama.

Episode One "Booby Trap"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6TAbyNQkWk


----------



## Myoti (Dec 15, 2007)

These threads never fail to amuse me. Someone asks for your "favorite anime" and everyone posts like twenty different things (and most of 'em usually suck). 8 D


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 16, 2007)

*~One Piece*
~Rozen Maiden 
~Death Note
~Silver Fang
~Weed
~FLCL
~Lovely Complex
~Princess Tutu
~Eureka 7
~Trigun
~Fruits Basket
~FMA
~Wolf's Rain
~Blood: The Last Vampire
~The Cat Returns
~.hack/SIGN
~Bagi the Monster of Mighty Nature
~Bleach
~Naruto (lol)
~Hamtaro (lol)

Can't remember anymore from the top of my head...

Unless you count Korean animated movies as anime, then add Yobi the Five Tailed Fox, and Wonderful Days.


----------

